# BDS from AMC or MBBS from SIMS,Lahore



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

I just got my call from Army Medical College as paying cadets and i am selected for BDS,i am selected for MBBS from Services Institute of Medical Sciences Lahore.
Now i am in a fix on which one to join.
I just have one day because on 11th, i have to submit fees for SIMS Lahore.
Can anyone guide me in this respect?(considering i belong to a middle class family)


----------



## ahwaz sadeque (Aug 28, 2010)

join amc for bds.


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

mubashir888 said:


> I just got my call from Army Medical College as paying cadets and i am selected for BDS,i am selected for MBBS from Services Institute of Medical Sciences Lahore.
> Now i am in a fix on which one to join.
> I just have one day because on 11th, i have to submit fees for SIMS Lahore.
> Can anyone guide me in this respect?(considering i belong to a middle class family)


you said yourself in one forum#happy it is about what you love to do.Either you love BDS or MBBS.


----------



## Hadia (Sep 18, 2008)

go for MBBS


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

That's a decision only you can make and infact it shouldn't be a hard one.When you wake up in the morning what's the first thing that comes to your mind? Do you say to yourself - I'm becoming a doctor? Or a dentist?

If this was between doing MBBS, I would surely take AMC. The Armed Forces is a great oppurtunity but I'm not much of a fan of poking around in peoples mouths so...yea.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for precious advises everyone,
I have Dropped the AMC BDS seat and have joined MBBS .


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

^good luck!!


----------

